# New photos of other structures



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

I took some photos recently of some structures I've built over the years. Many are scratch built; some kit bashed. All are N-scale. Enjoy. 

Traction Fan


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

N scale scratch built, amazing.


----------

